# ICD sequence for Screening colonoscopy



## cpoeward (Jun 25, 2008)

Is it appropriate to use V76.51 as the primary diagnosis when the patient has a personal history of colon cancer or personal history of colon polyps.  We have a carrier that does not consider V10.05 or V12.72 screening diagnosis and are processing the claim as diagnostic.

Cindy Poe-Ward, CPC


----------



## scorrado (Jun 25, 2008)

I do not feel it is appropriate and never use V7651 if the patient has a personal history or family history. We have insurances that do the same thing but it is important to use the history dx  so the patient is justified in having their colo's sooner then somone who does not have a history. This same thing was addressed in a seminar I went to in March and the speaker stated that screening should only be used if there is no signs, symptoms, personal or family history.  Hope this helps!


----------



## cpoeward (Jun 25, 2008)

I agree with you.  They consider family history to be screening, but state that personal history indicates diagnostic because there is a history of an established diagnosis/personal history.


----------

